# Jay R8 sample review



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi guys n gals :wave:

Thought I would share my review on Jays homebrew:
First of all thank you Jay for the free sample , nice one :thumb:

I hand polished the car with Wolfs "the medium" polish just to get a good base onto the panel

I was sent the blue wax sample which had a sweet smell of bubble gum very nice, a medium to hard style wax. I prefer to apply softer waxes (my only gripe)










I wanted to see how easy it was to remove so I put on a little more than advised , let it cure for about 10 minutes.

I applied it using an AF Wax mate, a bit grabby at first but nothing that a spritz of water on the applicator didn't sort out.

Removal: again ,on the first swipe was a little grabby but, after the seond swipe a breeze to work with.

Finish: A really nice slick feel to the panel and it gave a really nice wet look effect too.

Appy very thin for easy removal, but, if you don't it's quite easy to remove



















Applied some to the alloys





































Overall a nice wax to work with, maybe with a little tweaking it could be even better, I will try and get some beading shots when it rains

Photos taken with my ipod

Thanks for looking

Demetri


----------

